# bien des années, bien de belles années - de / des



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,

Je me demande si on ajoute un adjectif sur "années", le "de+les" dans la construction "bien des" deviiendra "de" ?  

ex :_ J'ai passé bien *de *belles années_ ou bien_ J'ai passé bien *des *belles années_ ?

Merci de votre attention !


----------



## le chat noir

"bien des" est invariable, et pas tout à fait équivalent à "beaucoup de".
[…]
Rajouter un adjectif me semble assez inhabituel, même si c'est grammaticalement correct.
Je dirais plutôt "de nombreuses belles années"  ou quelque chose comme ça.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci Chat noir !

Mais alors... c'est spécifiquement ce cas "bien des *années*" vous choque, ou bien c'est le fait qu'on ajoute un adjectif dans la construction "bien des"  ?


----------



## le chat noir

"bien des années" est très courant, mais rajouter un adjectif ne l'est pas.


----------



## Quaesitrix

Bonjour,

Personnellement, un adjectif après « bien des » me choque. Pas seulement dans cet exemple, mais en général. Cela me donne la même impression qu'une phrase grammaticalement incorrecte —par opposition à l'impression donnée par quelque chose de techniquement correct mais peu naturel, comme six adjectifs avec le même nom.

_« bien de belles années »_ —> non
_« bien des belles années »_ —> non

Mon auto correcteur mental me dit que cela devrait être :

_« de bien belles années »_

Mais dans ce cas, le sens est légèrement différent. Ce n'est plus « beaucoup d'années qui étaient belles » mais « des années qui étaient très belles ». L'accent est sur l'adjectif « belles » plutôt que sur le nom « années », alors qu'avec « bien des » ce serait l'inverse.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est en effet peu courant d'inclure un qualificatif après le déterminant _bien des_, mais ce n'est certainement pas exclu. Dans ce cas, _des_ se transforme en principe en _de_ conformément à la règle habituelle (cf. de / des + adjectif + substantif au pluriel). On en trouve un certain nombre d'exemples çà et là (c'est moi qui graisse) :

_Il me reste encore *bien de belles années* devant moi_ (Chats à adopter).
_Une politique plus aptes aux satisfactions de l’intrigue que *bien de belles paroles*_ (Intrigues et intrigantes).
_Ce quartier à la réputation sulfureuse a *bien de belles choses* à nous cacher_ (Bruxelles insolite : 10 choses à découvrir).
_*Bien de belles boutiques* de la capitale ont disparu_ (Commentaire sur Amazon).
_Depuis une période aussi éloignée, la Terre a certainement subi *bien de grandes révolutions*_ (Origine africaine de l'homme moderne — Wikipédia).
_Elles n'apportent pas les mêmes garanties de qualité que *bien de grandes marques ou labels*_ (Marketing de la nutrition : le goût du « sans »).
_La folle aventure des bateaux munis d'ailes sous marine commence en 1869 et *bien de grands noms* y seront associés tout au long de l'histoire_ (L'hydroptère au stamm UNOL).
_Nous reviendrons sur ce sujet *bien d’autres fois* encore_ (_Grammaire FLE pour étudiants finnophones_, art. _Bien des_).
_Pour les remarques sur tes fautes d’orthographe, je dirais que *bien de grands écrivains* en faisaient également_ (_ibidem_).
_Mais les personnages principaux du film […] vont avoir, comme *bien de grands-parents français*, d’autres projets que ceux qu’ils espéraient_ (Les grands-parents de "Joyeuse retraite!" sont l'exemple même de la génération "chicouf").

On notera que dans ce dernier exemple le remplacement de _des_ par _de_ est inattendu, _grands-parents_ étant un mot composé. On devrait donc normalement dire _bien *des* grands-parents_.


----------



## le chat noir

Il me semble que la transformation de "des" en "de" devant un adjectif est la même que dans le cas général.
On trouve assez facilement des cas où "des" est conservé, dans des discours officiels ou des articles de journaux.

Pour faire sérieux, une phrase tirée de la correspondance de Van Gogh :
"Il y a encore dans ce moment bien des belles lithographies à avoir"

Par exemple, je pense que ces deux variantes sont valables :
"j'ai connu bien des bons élèves qui se sont révélés de mauvais professeurs"
"j'ai connu bien de bons élèves qui se sont révélés des mauvais professeurs"


----------



## Maître Capello

Ces deux variantes sont certes possibles, encore que d'une part _de_ soit plus soigné et que d'autre part il soit préférable de rester cohérent.

_J'ai connu bien *de* bons élèves qui se sont révélés *de* mauvais professeurs.
J'ai connu bien *des* bons élèves qui se sont révélés *des* mauvais professeurs._


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse parler d'un manque de cohérence dans 
"j'ai connu bien des bons élèves qui se sont révélés de mauvais professeurs"
qui me paraît, très subjectivement, nettement meilleure que les autres possibilités.
J'estime que le "des" après "bien" n'est pas tout à fait sur le même plan que le "de" ou "des" dans la seconde partie de la phrase.
Pour ma part, "bien des + adjectif" me semble plus naturel que "bien de + adjectif".


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> Il est en effet peu courant d'inclure un qualificatif après le déterminant _bien des_, mais ce n'est certainement pas exclu. Dans ce cas, _des_ se transforme en principe en _de_ conformément à la règle habituelle (cf. de / des + adjectif + substantif au pluriel).


+ 1

Comme on peut le voir sur
Bon bien règle de grammaire - Adjectif adverbe nom exclamation - Apprendre le français :


----------



## le chat noir

Il y a une petite nuance entre "des" et "de"
"il a des bonnes notes (mais aussi des mauvaises)"
"il a de bonnes notes (en général)"

La nuance peut guider le choix entre "de et "des" :
j'ai connu [bien] *des *bons élèves qui ont été *de *mauvais professeurs

Très subjectivement j'ai tendance à trouver "bien des" plus naturel que "bien de" lorsque les noms sont dénombrables (bien des jolies filles m'ont fait bien de la peine)


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bezoard said:


> J'estime que le "des" après "bien" n'est pas tout à fait sur le même plan que le "de" ou "des" dans la seconde partie de la phrase.
> Pour ma part, "bien des + adjectif" me semble plus naturel que "bien de + adjectif".



Oui c'était justement mon doute ! Car on m'a appris que le "des" dans "bien des" est un article contracté de "de + article défini du nom d'après" :  bien des années = bien de les années 

Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi cet article défini doit disparaître à cause de l'ajout d'un adjectif, comme dans les exemples proposés par Maître (mais un grand merci à vous, Maître !  )


----------



## Maître Capello

Anna-chonger said:


> Car on m'a appris que le "des" dans "bien des" est un article contracté de "de + article défini du nom d'après" : bien des années = bien de les années


 Non, il s'agit en fait de l'article *indéfini* sans préposition. On dit en effet _bien *du* plaisir_, _bien *de la* chance_, etc. où _du/de la_ est l'article *partitif*. S'il y avait la préposition _de_, l'article partitif serait supprimé par haplologie (comme dans _Je manque *de* farine_  au lieu de _Je manque *de la* farine_ ). Or on ne peut dire _bien *de* plaisir_ , etc., contrairement à _beaucoup *de* plaisir_ , etc.)



le chat noir said:


> Il y a une petite nuance entre "des" et "de"
> "il a des bonnes notes (mais aussi des mauvaises)"


Comme cela a déjà été relevé dans le fil que j'ai indiqué (de / des + adjectif + substantif au pluriel), on peut en effet conserver l'article indéfini sans le transformer en _de_ lorsqu'il y a une *opposition*, ce qui est le cas de votre exemple.

Quoi qu'il en soit, restons-en dans ce fil-ci au cas particulier avec l'adverbe _bien_. Si vous voulez discuter du cas général, faites-le dans le fil précité.

Maître Capello
En tant que membre et modérateur


----------



## Anna-chonger

Maître Capello said:


> Non, il s'agit en fait de l'article *indéfini* sans préposition. On dit en effet _bien *du* plaisir_, _bien *de la* chance_, etc. où _du/de la_ est l'article *partitif*. S'il y avait la préposition _de_, l'article partitif serait supprimé par haplologie (comme dans _Je manque *de* farine_  au lieu de _Je manque *de la* farine_ ). Or on ne peut dire _bien *de* plaisir_ , etc., contrairement à _beaucoup *de* plaisir_ , etc.)



Ah c'était ça ! D'accord je vois maintenant ! 
Merci encore Maître.


----------



## Bezoard

Une fois de plus, je ne crois pas qu'il soit exact de dire que "bien de + adjectif + nom" soit plus soigné que "bien des + adjectif + nom".
-_Bien des grands_ seigneurs , dont les noms figurent dans ce livre , ne voudraient pas certainement qu'on tentât une pareille expérience sur les panneaux de leurs voitures.
-On sait que de tout temps, en France, le soleil de la rampe a ébloui _bien des grands_ yeux noirs et bleus.
-Cependant , et quoiqu'elle n'ait que 27,000 âmes , la ville est travaillée , de même que _bien des grands_ états, du besoin de se reconstituer;
-On ne connait pas assez (_bien des grands_ événements survenus depuis devaient les faire oublier) les détails et l'ensemble de ces mesures si sagement multipliées.
-Certes _bien des grands_ chirurgiens n'ont pas eu la foule à leur cours.
Tous ces exemples tirés d'une honorable prose du XIXe siècle me semblent excellents, et pour certains, je n'imagine même pas qu'on puisse écrire "de" au lieu de "des".
Il est d'autres cas où je constate une même impossibilité :
_Bien des meilleurs élèves de ce collège ont eu finalement de médiocres carrières._
La phrase me semblerait impossible avec _"de"._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Il est d'autres cas où je constate une même impossibilité :
> _Bien des meilleurs élèves de ce collège ont eu finalement de médiocres carrières._
> La phrase me semblerait impossible avec _"de"._


 Pourquoi cela ? Je l'aurais écrite avec _de_ pour ma part – si l'on compare bien ces « meilleurs élèves » à un ou plusieurs élèves réputés moins bons.

_Bien *de* meilleurs élèves de ce collège ont eu finalement de médiocres carrières._

Cela dit, je suis d'accord que l'on ne peut pas dire que _de_ soit nécessairement toujours plus soigné que _des_…


----------



## Bezoard

En fait, la phrase avait pour moi le sens de "_un grand nombre d'élèves parmi les meilleurs de ce collège. .._" et dans ce sens, je ne vois que "des" qui soit possible.


----------



## k@t

Avec _meilleur_ superlatif, qui me semble être la seule valeur possible dans cette phrase, je rejoins Bezoard : pas de _bien *de*_, seul le _bien *des*_ est correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'avais pour ma part imaginé un _meilleur_ comparatif, qui est certainement également possible en fonction du contexte. Par exemple :

_Lorsqu'il était élève dans ce collège, Paul était un cancre, mais il a ensuite fait une brillante carrière. D'autres s'en sont moins bien sortis. Bien *de* meilleurs élèves de ce collège ont eu finalement de médiocres carrières._

Avec _meilleur_ superlatif, il me paraît comme vous impensable de remplacer _des_ par _de_. Je me demande toutefois si _bien des_ est vraiment de bon aloi dans ce cas, un superlatif devant normalement se construire avec l'article défini (_*le* meilleur, *les* meilleurs_). Or ici l'article défini est manquant car, contrairement à _beaucoup_, l'adverbe _bien_ n'est pas suivi de la préposition _de_, qui peut se contracter avec l'article défini _les_ en _des_. On devrait donc dire _bien les meilleurs_ , qui est cependant incorrect. N'y a-t-il pas simplement confusion avec _beaucoup de_, qui donne correctement _beaucoup des meilleurs_ ? Dans le sens superlatif, ne devrait-on pas éviter _bien des meilleurs élèves_ au profit de _bien des élèves parmi les meilleurs_ ?


----------



## k@t

L’ellipse du complément comparatif me parait un peu limite, mais peut-être est-ce acceptable.

Pour ce qui est du superlatif, ce *des* n’est pas un indéfini, mais un partitif (*de*_ les_), qui correspond à *parmi*_ les_.
On le retrouve par exemple avec _maints_ : _maints élèves parmi les meilleurs / maints des meilleurs élèves_.



Maître Capello said:


> Dans le sens superlatif, ne devrait-on pas éviter _bien des meilleurs élèves_ au profit de _bien des élèves parmi les meilleurs_ ?


Je ne sais pas, on peut aussi bien dire _beaucoup des meilleurs élèves_ que _beaucoup d’élèves parmi les meilleurs_  (idem avec _maints_, comme vu ci-dessus).


----------



## le chat noir

Voilà, on y arrive 
Ce n'est pas spécialement lié à un superlatif, je pense. C'est dans le sens "de nombreux cas de" (forcément avec des noms dénombrables) que "bien des" ne peut pas se transformer en "bien de".

Par ailleurs l'élision en *d'* s'applique indépendamment de la forme *de *ou *des*


Maître Capello said:


> _Nous reviendrons sur ce sujet *bien d’autres fois* encore_ (_Grammaire FLE pour étudiants finnophones_, art. _Bien des_).


des choses intéressantes -> d'intéressantes choses

Dans le sens "un grand nombre de / une grande quantité de", on est dans un partitif habituel.
Personnellement je ne l'utiliserais pas dans ce sens-là, mais rien n'interdit a priori de le faire. Je note quand même que peu d'exemples cités par Maître Cappello viennent de sources littéraires.


----------



## Maître Capello

On notera que si l'adjectif est _autre_ comme dans l'exemple indiqué supra, il serait vraiment très curieux de ne pas remplacer _des_ par _d'_ :

_bien *d'*autres fois_ ​_bien *des* autres fois_ ​
Voici ce que _Le Bon Usage_ en dit (§ 584) :


> *2º* Au contraire des autres adverbes, *bien* demande après lui _du, de la, de l', des_.
> 
> _Watteau, ce carnaval où bien *des* cœurs illustres, / Comme des papillons, errent en flamboyant_ (Baudel., _Fl. du m._, Phares). — _C'est bien *du* bruit pour un seul mort_ (Aragon, _Beaux quartiers_, I, 26). — _Je vous souhaite bien *du* plaisir, bien *de la* joie et bien *de l'*amusement_.​
> Littré fait observer qu'on met simplement _de_ après _bien_ si le nom est précédé d'un adjectif. Cela est vrai lorsque l'adjectif est _autre_, même construit sans nom (cf. _a_, 1º, N. B.). Mais, pour les autres adjectifs, _des_ est fréquent, même dans la langue écrite.
> 
> _Bien d'autres_ : _Bien *d'*autres apparitions sombres ont hanté les premières années de ma vie_ (Loti, _Roman d'un enf._, XVIII). — _J'en ai vu bien *d'*autres ! Je suis passé par des épreuves pires que celle-ci_ (_Ac._ 2001, art. _autre_, 1, B). — _Bien *d'*autres_ [que le personnage de la nouvelle] _avaient expiré dans ces bois_ (Maupass., _C._, Folle).​​_Bien de_ + autre adj. : _J'ai tenu sur mes genoux bien *de* belles petites filles qui sont aujourd'hui de jeunes grand'mères_ (Chat., _Mém._, III, I, VI, 5). — _Ma pensée_ […] _avait souffert bien *de* dures nuits_ (Proust, _Rech._, t. I, p. 8). — _J'ai une jugeote qui rend bien *de* petits services_ (Giono, _Moulin de Pologne_, p. 26). — _Bien *de* probes et judicieux savants avaient travaillé sur le « moyen français »_ (R.-L. Wagner, dans _Romania_, 1980, p. 119). — _Bien *d'*immenses talents furent_ […] _écartés de tout_ (J. Crickillon, dans le _Bull. Acad. roy. langue et litt. fr._ [de Belg.], 1996, p. 98).​​_Bien des_ + adjectif : _Bien *des* tendres amitiés à François_ (Stendhal, _Corresp._, t. IV, p. 126). — _Nous avons vu à Port-Royal bien *des* grands pénitents_ (S.-Beuve, _P.-Royal_, IV, 6). — _Bien *des* jolies têtes_ (Gautier, _Militona_, III). — _Bien *des* pauvres mouches mutilées_ (Musset, _Fantasio_, I, 1). — _Bien *des* petites choses_ (A. Daudet, _Évangéliste_, p. 35). — _Bien *des* petits faits_ (Claudel, _Figures et paraboles_, p. 57). — _Bien *des* petits services_ (Proust, _Rech._, t. II, p. 900).​


----------



## k@t

le chat noir said:


> Ce n'est pas spécialement lié à un superlatif, je pense.


Non en effet. Ça se trouve chaque fois qu’une partition est effectuée sur un ensemble défini, et donc *autres* peut très bien être précédé de *des* :

_*Bien des critiques ont été faites au chef*_
Des = article* indéfini*
_*Bien d’*autres critiques ont été faites au chef

*Bien des critiques qui ont été faites au chef étaient justifiées*_
Des = article *partitif* (l'indéfini est toutefois également possible dans ce cas)
_(Celles-ci ne l’étaient peut-être pas, mais)_ *B*_*ien des* autres critiques qui ont été faites au chef étaient justifiées_

Et bien sûr ce *des* partitif se trouve aussi dans d’autres cas qu’avec _bien _:

_Lors du dernier salon du livre, *des *auteurs ont été récompensés_ > article indéfini
_*Des *auteurs qui ont été récompensés lors du dernier salon du livre, seul un est venu chercher son prix_ > article partitif (dans ce cas l'indéfini est exclu)


----------



## le chat noir

Je ne sais pas pourquoi Grévisse insiste sur "bien d'autres" en particulier, même si c'est fréquemment employé. Il me semble que c'est juste une élision comme devant n'importe quel mot (nom ou adjectif) commençant par une voyelle, non ?

Dans ce cas, "*bien des*" ou "*bien de*" peuvent se transforment tous les deux en "*bien d'*" pour des raisons de simple phonétique.


----------



## k@t

Ben pour la raison qui est donnée par Grevisse : (hormis en cas de partitivité) _autre _- contrairement aux autres adjectifs - ne peut jamais être précédé de _des _:

_Bien *d'*immenses talents furent_ […] _écartés de tout_  
_Bien *des *immenses talents furent_ […] _écartés de tout 

Bien *d'*autres talents furent_ […] _écartés de tout_ 
_Bien *des *autres talents furent_ […] _écartés de tout _


----------

